# Offered permanent position. Can I apply for 12-month temp work visa?



## loonylovegood (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

I've just been offered a job and the start date is in 3 weeks' time. The position is a full-time permanent one, but I was wondering whether I can state my intended length of stay to be less than 12 months.

The reason that I am thinking of doing this is to avoid the 10+ days of waiting for the police certificate from Singapore, and the full medical exam. I already had my chest X-ray done.

My eventual goal is to submit my EOI as soon as I get the temp work visa, so I have genuine intentions of staying in New Zealand.

I wonder if anyone can offer some advice? I've given Immigration a call this afternoon but didn't get a clear answer.

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

loonylovegood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just been offered a job and the start date is in 3 weeks' time. The position is a full-time permanent one, but I was wondering whether I can state my intended length of stay to be less than 12 months.
> 
> ...


Even with a job offer, I'd be amazed if the visa came through in 3 weeks. But I think you're right about the approach - look at the 'work to residence' category Work to Residence


----------



## loonylovegood (Apr 20, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Even with a job offer, I'd be amazed if the visa came through in 3 weeks. But I think you're right about the approach - look at the 'work to residence' category Work to Residence


Thank you. Can I ask about your experience with visa applications (processing times etc)? The Wellington branch that I'm dealing with is not known for swift processing


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

loonylovegood said:


> Thank you. Can I ask about your experience with visa applications (processing times etc)? The Wellington branch that I'm dealing with is not known for swift processing


I'm afraid it's 6 years since we applied, and things have changed in that time.
So I'm probably better in telling you what NZ is like more than helping with visa questions now!
Someone who's moved over more recently might be able to help


----------

